

Ask YC: Clever ways to get a funded mobile phone? - gsiener

As a below minimum wage hacker, I'm trying to come up with creative ways to finance my cell phone (and data plan).  I'm about to get off of my AT&#38;T contract and want to play with T-Mobile's UMA offering.  Any advice from you clever entrepreneurs?
======
rms
Just bragging: I pay $35/month including taxes for a Sprint plan with 3000
minutes, unlimited nights and weekends at 7PM, unlimited text messaging, no
roaming, on-phone and tethered "unlimited" EVDO, and a $50 a month credit
towards all in-phone purchases (games, ringtones, songs, pandora). This is a
Radioshack employee plan and the current one isn't as good anymore. I have no
idea what I would do if I had to pay normal price for my cell phone plan.

~~~
alaskamiller
sprint $32/month inclusive for 500 minutes, unlimited nights/wkds, unlimited
text/sms, unlimited data, no roam, tethered data. trying to work my corp
discount into this (15%) but there's some resistance.

------
gscott
Virgin has an option of getting ads via the phone but I don't see it as
realistic you would have to view a lot of ads to get a meaningful amount of
free airtime.

